# Winclone et Sysprep



## cadm (18 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Je biens de réinstaller Mojave sur un nouvel imac mais je voudrai également transférer ma partition Bootcamp.
Et j'ai lu quelques interventions de @Locke mais je me pose des questions :
- j'ai fait un image winclone depuis MacOS, quelle est la suite des évènements pas à pas sur le nouvel Imac ? Car  ça m'a l'air "simple" mais la dernière fois que j'ai essayé ça n'avais pas fonctionné (pas de démarrage de windows).
- J'ai lu une procédure sur le site http://twocanoes.com/knowledge-base/migrating-a-boot-camp-partition/  
On y parle de Sysprep... la procédure est-elle celle à suivre ? Je dois donc faire une autre image avec un windows "préparé" avec Sysprep ?

Merci !


----------



## samsamm (18 Mai 2019)

Salut, j'ai également essayé avec sysprep, ça a rien changé... Je pense que winclone est juste un logiciel qui fonctionne une fois sur 2.


----------



## cadm (18 Mai 2019)

Tu as essayé ceci ? https://twocanoes.com/knowledge-bas..._device-error-after-restoring-winclone-image/

EDIT : bon... et bien à mon grand étonnement ça a fonctionné. Il faut que je réinstalle des pilotes par contre car la CG n'est plus la même. 
Ma procédure :
- winclone de mon ancienne partition bootcamp
- installation Macos sur nouvel mac
- installation de windows via bootcamp (en prenant soin d'enlever tout disque dur externe ou clé USB)
- restauration de l'image winclone sur la partition bootcamp. 
- Redémarrage : dual boot ----> windows --> mise à jour des périphériques ---> apparition de l'ancien bureau.


----------



## samsamm (18 Mai 2019)

@cadm Tu peux regarder ton profil j'ai laissé un message stp


EDIT : J'ai bien vu merci. C'est quoi la CG ?.


----------



## samsamm (18 Mai 2019)

Par ailleurs le Winclone tu l'as acheté ?


----------



## cadm (18 Mai 2019)

CG = carte graphique.
D'ailleurs : j'ai téléchargé les pilotes bootcamp, mais windows refuse de les installer me disant que je n'ai pas les autorisations... et je ne peux pas lancer les programmes également... donc il y a des choses à réparer...

EDIT : J'ai copié les pilotes sur le bureau et c'est tout bon (les pilotes on été mis à jour). Par contre, uniquement sous windows : les ventilos se mettent en route assez vite et il y a de l'air chaud qui souffle.... donc ça chauffe bien quelque part ! Alors qu'ils ne se déclenchent jamais sous macOS.


----------

